# Will getting pepper sprayed be a problem?



## laxcat (Feb 5, 2009)

If I am going to get sprayed with pepper spray (Oleoresin capsicum) will that transfer to my 6 month old who I am still breastfeeding? I pump at work (3 x a day) and will probably pump during this 1 day training class, but I am wondering if the stuff will transfer into my breastmilk? I am also afraid I won't be able to get most of the stuff off my skin even after a shower? Maybe I can wear layers to prevent much skin contact? Just curious if anyone has experience with this or thoughts. I plan to also ask my child's DR but they don't seem all that hip on the latest breastfeeding info.


----------



## Ruby2 (Aug 18, 2009)

Yikes, sorry that you have to go through that...it must be training for a law enforcement job or something???

Did you check the OSHA material safety data sheet (or something like that!) on pepper spray? Hopefully it would be addressed there.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Ouch! My first thought was "don't get sprayed while breastfeeding the baby!!"

I have no idea about transfer to milk - my biggest concern would be transfer from your hands to the pump etc.








Good luck!!


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Hehehe, you must be training to be a cop or something. I have fond memories of the police science kids getting pepper sprayed in college - VERY funny to watch









Ahem. Anyways. I can't imagine how it'd transfer to your bm, I mean, its not like your ingesting it!! And besides... afaik its edible anyhow - thats the beauty of it! Good luck!!


----------



## OperaDiva (Jun 11, 2009)

Totally weird suggestion, but...maybe put plastic wrap over your boobs under your bra? That way you could even change clothes entirely and they'd still be safe.


----------



## laxcat (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions. I might do the plastic wrap just to be extra sure and take gloves to use when I handle the pump just to be super safe. I just hope the stuff getting into my eye membranes won't seep into my breast milk, even yhough I am pretty sure it will be fine. I'm just worried because I am already off dairy due to his sensitivity!


----------



## HappyFox05 (Apr 11, 2007)

A little OT, but when madamelbosque said it was edible, all I could think of was Homer Simpson using pepper spray on his food. “Mmm...incapacitating.”


----------



## vrclay (Jun 12, 2007)

Now I know I've lived in Washington DC too long. I thought, Oh she must be going to attend some protest...the law enforcement trainging never even occurred to me...


----------



## laxcat (Feb 5, 2009)

Just wanted to follow up to say everything went well. Used the saran wrap tip and made a multi layer halter top under my nursing tank and over it. They sprayed me across the forehead instead of the vertical line from belly up to eye like they did on everyone else. Hurt really bad and reactivated for the next 18 hours upon contact with water, but my baby did not suffer any ill effects from it. I was super careful around him and made sure to limit his mouth contact to my face! So if you ever are going to get sprayed while breastfeeding it is ok and can work. Also anyone needing to know or need tips about wearing a bulletproof vest while pumping at work can ask me ?'s as I have been doing it now for 4 months successfully.


----------



## mom2tig99Nroo03 (Apr 24, 2003)

sup


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks for checking back in with the info! Glad it went well (at least for the breastfeeding part! ouch for the spray!)


----------



## jakesmama (May 9, 2005)

Lol--I thought of a protest too! Law enforcement makes sense.

Glad to hear it went "well"..at least no transfer to baby.


----------



## AlishaLukesMom (Feb 24, 2010)

ouch sounds painful!


----------



## sparklett (Nov 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laxcat* 
Just wanted to follow up to say everything went well. Used the saran wrap tip and made a multi layer halter top under my nursing tank and over it. They sprayed me across the forehead instead of the vertical line from belly up to eye like they did on everyone else. Hurt really bad and reactivated for the next 18 hours upon contact with water, but my baby did not suffer any ill effects from it. I was super careful around him and made sure to limit his mouth contact to my face! So if you ever are going to get sprayed while breastfeeding it is ok and can work. Also anyone needing to know or need tips about wearing a bulletproof vest while pumping at work can ask me ?'s as I have been doing it now for 4 months successfully.









The things we learn on MDC....


----------

